# can Cockatiels eat bread?



## Cybird

title is self-explanatory. please help.


----------



## Seven11

I've heard they like toast (plain) I've gotten Buddie to take a couple nips at some toast. I could be wrong but I'd have to say bread shouldn't too bad within moderation.


----------



## *Snowy*

I give Snowy some toast too, Whole Wheat toast is the best to give them.


----------



## flippityjib

Mine go bonkers over the Ezekial (brand name) bread, toasted of course. It's made from sprouted grains and is kinda expensive, but my hubby buys it for himself and I get the end pieces for the birds. They like it right out of the toaster best. I guess it's a health food and all organic. I don't like it personally. Tastes like sticks and stuff.


----------



## cknauf

They can eat bread. Many forum members make 'birdie bread' special for their birds.


----------



## Erinsmom

I make birdie bread and i also feed them toast. My females when feeding babies especially like some nut and seed bread toasted and cut up into little pieces especially if i put a very thin sheen of peanut butter on it and let it soak in


----------



## Vickitiel

Yes! Mine love bread too! Toasted though, as they like crunchy dry foods better than soft ones. I give them the bread with lots of different grains/seeds in it.


----------



## Ghosth

I've been known to hold half a slice of untoasted bread as a treat just like millet. Soda Crackers are another one that they get once in a while as a treat.


----------



## xNx

All i will say is all birds LOVE bread


----------



## Cybird

So what i've gotten so far:
1: Birds can and love to eat toasted bread
2: a few of the better choices for bread is whole wheat, or Ezekiel brand.
3: some owners make "birdie bread" special for their birds.
Questions: How exactly does one make "birdie bread"?


----------



## sunnysmom

Cybird said:


> So what i've gotten so far:
> 1: Birds can and love to eat toasted bread
> 2: a few of the better choices for bread is whole wheat, or Ezekiel brand.
> 3: some owners make "birdie bread" special for their birds.
> Questions: How exactly does one make "birdie bread"?


If you look under the Food and Nutrition section, there is a recipe share section which has a bunch of different recipes for birdie bread. I think we all make it slightly differently, but you'll get the general idea. They also sell birdie bread mixes. However, my tiel doesn't really like them and prefers homemade birdie bread. (Spoiled little boy. :blush


----------



## Sephy

How about gluten free bread? Is that okay? I have Celiac, so that's the kind I eat...


----------



## OooLalaMama

Here's a good site with some good Birdie treats! There are a few recipes for birdie bread on there as well. http://www.cockatielcottage.net/biscuitsnbones/maincc.html


----------



## flippityjib

I made my first batch of bird bread last week and my birds LOVE it. They can't get enough and will ignore their regular food for it, so we have had to cut back a bit on the bird bread.  Budgies and Tiels will share a plate of it as I crumble some on a wide plate, heat it for a couple of seconds in the microwave and they chow down.
I sort of looked at all the recipes listed and then added my own ingredients. Only thing I forgot to do was really chop up the veggies super fine...they are eating around them in this batch.
Feeding them the bird bread takes care of the worry of trying them to eat veggies every day, mine didn't really seem to want to, and I was getting frustrated.
I still put some fresh veggies in their cage most day, but it mostly gets ignore.


----------



## sunnysmom

flippityjib said:


> Mine go bonkers over the Ezekial (brand name) bread, toasted of course. It's made from sprouted grains and is kinda expensive, but my hubby buys it for himself and I get the end pieces for the birds. They like it right out of the toaster best. I guess it's a health food and all organic. I don't like it personally. Tastes like sticks and stuff.


I just bought this for my tiel yesterday and he LOVES it. I was amazed at how he instantly started gobbling it up.


----------



## Janalee

*cockatiels and bread*

My Meshach liked to eat toast. I cannot have gluten so she got gluten free bread which is rice based. So far, my new little 'tiel has shown little interest in toasted bread. I have made him birdie bread from a recipe the breeder gave me, but I am tempted to stop making it because I don't think he eats any of it. I was putting it in a separate treat dish every day, but ended up throwing it out. I am trying to get him to eat lots of veggies and other foods.


----------



## Tammi

*Snowy* said:


> I give Snowy some toast too, Whole Wheat toast is the best to give them.


I'm not sure about cockatiels but I've been giving my macaw a wonderful brand whole grain whole wheat toast. Her bile levels increased. I discussed w the aviary specialist and she said even tho we think wheat bread has nutrition, it doesn't for birds. It just fills them up before they can eat the things that do give them nutrition. She told me try try birdie bread instead. I hope this helps you. If I do annual blood work I wouldn't have known and it would lead to liver disesse.


----------



## Pamela79

Yes mines like toast


----------

